# Knicks



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

are only 4 games behind philly for the last spot..... what are their chances?


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Well you have to ask yourself...Do we want to try and get the 8th Seed and get swept by the Heat, or do we want to try and get a High Lottery Pick?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

actually i think we got a pick from the rockets :laugh: id still rather be in the playoffs with this draft class.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Isiah Thomas would probably blow a first round pick on some scrub who would turn out to be a bust.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well as pointed out in another thread, it is always better to be in the playoffs then be that last team a team that just ends up getting the 12th pick. It gives the fans an extended season to cheer for their team during. And as pointed out in that other thread, the 15th pick has yielded out better players then the 12th pick. Steve Nash is the best 15th pick I believe, vs. Vladmir Radmanovic the best 12th pick. It is always better to make the playoffs.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Isiah Thomas would probably blow a first round pick on some scrub who would turn out to be a bust.


Isn't Isiah Thomas the name of that guy who drafted Tracy McGrady, Marcus Camby, Damon Stoudamire, and more recently, Trevor Ariza?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

sherwin said:


> Isiah Thomas would probably blow a first round pick on some scrub who would turn out to be a bust.


 Replace Isiah Thomas with Scott Layden, then jump into your time machine and go back to 1998.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Isn't Isiah Thomas the name of that guy who drafted Tracy McGrady, Marcus Camby, Damon Stoudamire, and more recently, Trevor Ariza?


And then lost them all.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> And then lost them all.



meh, i think isaiah was gone when mcgrady left. (disclaimer doesnt mean i think isaiah is a good gm)

i dont think isaiah is stupid** he just has a problem with spending money. its like having a guy with 3 bankruptcys and 500 grand in debt run a fortune 500 company.


**doesnt mean i think isaiah is smart


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

so Isiah cant learn from his mistakes in the past? hes had a good draft record, he was a crappy coach in indiana, and so far in New york hes made all good trades in my opinion. its tough to take a team in the gutter that already had a 97 million dollar payroll to something thats good. i think hes done a good job, hes brought in a decent foundation to build upon, and a bunch of huge expiring contracts in the next 2 seasons to work with along with multiple first rounders each year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Isn't Isiah Thomas the name of that guy who drafted Tracy McGrady, Marcus Camby, Damon Stoudamire, and more recently, Trevor Ariza?





The first thing I was going to say was that Stoudamire wasn't a good pick, but then I looked at the draft class. He could have done much much worse than Stoudamire. Still, he hasn't turned out that great. Camby was taken instead of Marbury, Ray Allen, Antoine Walker, Kobe Bryant, Jermaine O'Neal, Steve Nash, Stojakovic, Priest Lauderdale, etc. At the time Camby might have seemed like a good pick, but right now I wouldn't claim that Camby at the #2 spot was a good pick with all of that talent taken behind him. You're not going to get a debate from the McGrady pick. That one turned out quite well I'd say. Ariza also appears to be a steal. So, all in all, I guess drafting-wise Thomas hasn't done bad at all. Camby has turned out to be a pretty solid player, but not what you'd envision for a #2 pick.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Marbury is one big statpadder. 2 layups when the game was out of reach in the end to up his FG%. fouling at the end.... :nonono:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

They have won 9 games all year on the road......

no chance whatsoever to get that 8th seed


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

They've been playing well recently though. They beat the Sixers, Pacers and Lakers, lost in Orlando, soundly beat the Warriors and the Wizards, lost to the Sonics, lost to the Heat due to a last-second shot by Wade, won in Atlanta, lost in Miami, easily beat a Duncan-less Spurs, thrashed the hot Celtics, and took the Sonics to overtime in Seattle.

They probably won't get 8th seed, but perhaps it'd be better if they didn't.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

He made the game closer, he wasn't trying to pad his stats *******.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Nique21 said:


> Well you have to ask yourself...Do we want to try and get the 8th Seed and get swept by the Heat, or do we want to try and get a High Lottery Pick?


good point,

I would rather try to get a lottery pick


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

edit


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Camby was taken instead of Marbury, Ray Allen, Antoine Walker, Kobe Bryant, Jermaine O'Neal, Steve Nash, Stojakovic, Priest Lauderdale, etc.



What is Priest Lauderdale's name doing with those other players?


----------

